# HDTV is on fritz, time for new one?



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, I know this is not a DirecTV question but you guys are really smart and I couldn't find another place on DBStalk to discuss this.

I have an older (7+ years old) Mitsubishi 55" HDTV CRT. It's our main TV we watch at home. It's on the fritz.

I've had it fixed twice before and it generally runs me about $250 - $300 to fix it. I just had it fixed 90 days ago and now this happens again.

My thinking is it's time for a new TV. I want about the same dimensions but should I go with LCD, Plasma or DLP and what brands are people in love with. I think I clearly should get one that can do 1080p.


----------



## jsquash (Apr 10, 2007)

It all depends on how much you are willing to spend and the conditions in the room you watch tv. I would go to a good electronics store and talk to some of the salesmen. They might not know everything but can get you pointed in the right direction. You should go to a few different stores and talk to multiple people. Then you should be able to get some good info and you should be able to see different tvs in different situations. Lighting is a big issue when it comes to picking LCD or plasma. Plasmas have more reflection so if you have a brightly lit room a LCD might be a better choice. It all comes down to what you want to spend and what you think looks best. I also be sure to get a 1080P set. I bought my plasma last Feb before many 1080p plasmas were around and I wish I would have waited 6 months. Standing at Best Buy and looking at the 720 and 1080 next to each other, I don't see much difference but I know in my head that there is a difference and that gets me.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Also when you do poke around those stores, make sure you're looking at TVs that are actually receiving an HD signal, either component or HDMI. 

One good thing about Costco is they at least use Component where I am. The CC in the same town uses composite. Lame.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

I love my Panny 50" Plasma.... also #1 rated in Con Reports. My girlfriend suprised me with it for my birthday in early December. I think she got it for around $2500.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If you want the best bang for the buck, get a Sony A3000 (50", 55", 60"). You have to act quickly though as they're no longer in production and they're starting to become hard to find. All 3 sizes can be found for under $2000 and most of the major HT magazines have it on their best of the year list.


And this recommendation is coming from a guy that just bought a Mitsubishi DLP.





edit: I will add, however, that if money is that much of an issue, get the Pioneer Kuro (Plasma) which is currently the best TV made.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Funny you should ask this question - I was JUST up on this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=695922 - take a gander at the first and last couple of pages before you decide what to do. I'm keeping my Mits 65" RPTV for now.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

What's the A3000, is it LCD? I don't think I can get a plasma as I have some major issues with windows on the opposite wall of my TV and glare from those windows. So I'm looking at LCD or DLP and leaning towards DLP for price reasons.


----------



## lib135 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the mits 55" CRT, and a panny plasma, and a samsung LCD. IF i have to choose one it would be the panny (700u or 750u). Will run you between 2-3k. The pioneer elite if you wanna drop an extra 1k


----------



## bnglbill (Nov 29, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Funny you should ask this question - I was JUST up on this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=695922 - take a gander at the first and last couple of pages before you decide what to do. I'm keeping my Mits 65" RPTV for now.


Yeah, I couldn't agree more, I'm very happy with my Sony (KP-57WS520)HD projection tv


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

For a 50+ screen, I prefer the DLP/HD-ILA rear projection hdtv's. I think they give the best picture for the money. There are some great deals going on at places like BB/CC, since they are gearing up for the Super Bowl.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

Jeff - great thread you posted and thanks for doing that. I have posted my question to that thread.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I bought my 65" two weeks after the bowl, off the show floor(demo unit). It was dead in there, "next years" models were in the warehouse, and they needed space. I got my Mits for pennies on the dollar. If you don't _need_ it for the Stupor Bowl, THAT'S the time to buy.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

So I've heard that most larger screen TVs will really go on sale after the superbowl as that's when sales really slow down.

What's the best glare? CRT, DLP, LCD or Plasma


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

In my opinion, LCD is best against glare, with CRT falling in last (usually due to the protective shield over the screen). I don't know about plasma, my experience with them has been limited to naturally dark areas (hmmm - does that tell me something, or is that coincidence....)


----------



## mjones73 (Jun 20, 2006)

uwahusky said:


> What's the A3000, is it LCD? I don't think I can get a plasma as I have some major issues with windows on the opposite wall of my TV and glare from those windows. So I'm looking at LCD or DLP and leaning towards DLP for price reasons.


It's one of Sony's SXRD models, they are rear projection LCOS 1080p set ups. Probably the best digital based rear projection on the market, shame Sony is discontinuing them, flat panels are killing them.

The display forums at avsforum are probably the best place for display info by the way.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

mjones73 said:


> It's one of Sony's SXRD models, they are rear projection LCOS 1080p set ups. Probably the best digital based rear projection on the market, shame Sony is discontinuing them, flat panels are killing them.
> 
> The display forums at avsforum are probably the best place for display info by the way.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=9


I have the KDS-60A2020, the predecessor to the A3000 and I love it. PQ is outstanding and the value was hard to beat ($1800). A buddy of mine just got an A3000 and he loves it. PQ is in the eye of the beholder though. Sony will no longer manufacture these TVs as of next month so they will be harder and harder to find.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

If I end up getting a new set, I think based on this thread and the other threads I've ready I'll probably go with a 52" LCD 1080p with 120 Mhz refresh. Everyone who writes swears by both 1080p and 120Mhz. LCD will be great for my glare problem.
I'm thinking I'll go Samsung, Sony, Pioneer or Sharp. Those are brands I trust. I could go with the Mits if Costsco's prices on them are far better than what I can get the others for.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

uwahusky said:


> So I've heard that most larger screen TVs will really go on sale after the superbowl as that's when sales really slow down.
> 
> What's the best glare? CRT, DLP, LCD or Plasma


I bought a new HD TV before the football season so I could enjoy and...that was when Sony finally introduced the TV I wanted (40V3000). I have a room with windows during the day and lights during the night that cause reflections. LCD was the way to go. The reflections no longer are there and I can watch in peace. Big difference.

Some TV manufacturers are treating their screens for reflections whether they are LCD or Plasma. Others, are putting shiny reflective screens on LCDs now. You are just going to have to shop around and see for yourself. Make sure you don't forget to check out off-angle viewing if you have a need for some seats in the wings instead of right in front of the TV. LCD can be poor for angles of 45 degrees or more. Plasma does tend to do better with larger viewing angles.

As others have pointed out, rear projection will get you the biggest screen for your $$. Since you have a rear projector already, space probably isn't a concern for you anyway.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

uwahusky said:


> Ok, I know this is not a DirecTV question but you guys are really smart and I couldn't find another place on DBStalk to discuss this.
> 
> I have an older (7+ years old) Mitsubishi 55" HDTV CRT. It's our main TV we watch at home. It's on the fritz.
> 
> ...


Just curious.. what is going on to make it 'on the fritz'?

I have a 42" Panny plasma and its awesome.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

n3ntj said:


> Just curious.. what is going on to make it 'on the fritz'?
> 
> I have a 42" Panny plasma and its awesome.


I'll let you know tomorrow. I need to go home tonight and see what's going on and will then call my repair place tomorrow and tell them what I see. So far they're pretty good at telling me the problem over the phone with a rough idea of cost to fix.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

uwahusky said:


> Everyone who writes swears by both 1080p and 120Mhz.


My set has both of those too, but just so you're clear:

1. 1080p is not always necessary. If depends mostly upon your seating distance to screen size ratio. If you're sitting closer than 8' or if the set is smaller than 50", you won't notice the difference.
2. If you read any of the home theater magazines, most of the "experts" advise you to turn the 120Mhz processing off. They claim it's only advantageous on certain games and that even the sets that do it correctly, introduce an artificial aspect to the picture that they don't care for.


----------



## Meglos (Mar 17, 2006)

uwahusky said:


> What's the A3000, is it LCD? I don't think I can get a plasma as I have some major issues with windows on the opposite wall of my TV and glare from those windows. So I'm looking at LCD or DLP and leaning towards DLP for price reasons.


FWIW, we wanted to put a bigger TV in our main TV viewing area (hearth room off the kitchen) as kind of a Christmas present to ourselves (wife and me) a few weeks ago. At first, both of us assumed we'd get another flat panel (already have an LCD panel elsewhere), but then we realized that there's no reason to do that in the location where we'd want this TV... in the corner of the room on a stand, *not* wall mounted.

So... we decided to go with a DLP rather than a flat panel. This gives us a nice, big 73" screen that would have been _really_ expensive (at any size close to that) had we gone flat panel.

It's a Mitsubishi WD-73833. These DLPs have gotten pretty darn shallow recently. This one is only 14 inches deep. Not nearly as thin as a flat panel, but nowhere near as deep as the rear projection units from years past.

And since you mentioned glare, some of the DLP models (like the one we got) have anti-glare screens.

Since I just got done using these photos for another thread, might as well post them here, too.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Meglos said:


> And since you mentioned glare, some of the DLP models (like the one we got) have anti-glare screens.


You're going to want to kill that track/can light on the back wall. Even with the anti-glare surface it is casting a bad reflection.


----------



## Meglos (Mar 17, 2006)

harsh said:


> You're going to want to kill that track/can light on the back wall. Even with the anti-glare surface it is casting a bad reflection.


Funny you should mention that. I *hate* can lights. And this house (new to us as of about two years ago) has them _everywhere_. Funny thing is that that particular one (above the TV) burned out a few months ago, and for some reason, _I replaced it_. They've got dimmers on them, though, so they're usually not *that* bad. I had them all the way up for that photo, since I was trying to show the TV stand, not the TV.

Some wall sconces are going up sometime over the next year. Then the can lights can stay off.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Meglos said:


> It's a Mitsubishi WD-73833.


How do you like it so far?

That's the TV I just bought last weekend. They were out of stock, so it's not getting delivered until February 7th, but that's OK as I have to finish my stand anyway.


----------



## Meglos (Mar 17, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> How do you like it so far?
> 
> That's the TV I just bought last weekend. They were out of stock, so it's not getting delivered until February 7th, but that's OK as I have to finish my stand anyway.


I'd give it 9 out of 10 stars. About my only gripe so far is that is emits a little bit of noise (probably fan noise). I'll probably try to muffle that a little by placing some sound absorbing material behind the set. It's not that bad, but it's noticable with the sound muted or during really quiet parts of movies. Oh.. and I've had a little trouble getting it to keep my settings (color calibration, etc.); it seems to reset them to defaults, but that might very well be because I don't fully understand how it identifies different sources (it's only got one HDMI feed going to it since I'm doing all the source switching at the AV receiver) and I've only changed settings for one source.

All in all, *no regrets*; I'd make the same decision again today. Funny thing is that it seemed really big when we first got it. Now it just seems normal size. But the 42" LCD panel in our bedroom sure seems small now. 

Also check out the Official Mitsubishi WD XX833 Owners Thread, and, if you're a tweaker, the Official 2007 Mitsubishi WD-xx73X/WD-xx831 Settings & Tweaks Thread over at AVS Forum.


----------



## goldbear (Jan 16, 2008)

I second the thoughts on the rear projections-- worth a look.
Also when buying electronics Costco extends the warranty --which also may help out.


----------



## patsfan (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm also looking for a HDTV to replace an aging Toshiba CRT projection TV in my family room...anyone have any comments on the Panasonic - 56" 1080p Rear-Projection LCD HDTV, model PT-56LCZ70? It's on sale at BB this week for $996. I checked it out next to a Samsung and Mitsubishi set and the picture looked pretty good.

Anyone have any experience with Panasonic Rear-projection? I have a Panasonic 42" Plasma in my living room that we love.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is a great thread but doesn't really belong in this particular part of the site...

I'm moving it to The OT.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

My two cents: if you decide to go with DLP, make sure you get a 30 day return guarantee. My first set in my home theatre room was a 52" Mitsubishi 1080p. I could see the rainbow effect in my dark room and it drove me nuts. I haven't seen the Samsung DLP with solid state LCD that replaces the color wheel, so I can't say anything about them.

Contrast is king. Go with a set that has the best contrast. LCD tends to have more grey-ish blacks. Plasma's have the blackest blacks (IMHO), with DLP somewhere between LCD and plasma. Current generation plasmas also suffer less from IR.

Someone above mentioned 1080p-envy. In sets smaller than 50", most people can't see the difference between 720p and 1080p from a reasonable viewing distance.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, went home last night and have good news and bad news.

Good news - TV is just fine. Will tell you more below.
Bad news - TV is just fine. (Won't be able to buy a new TV)

OK, remember my diagnosis was based on what my wife was telling me over the phone.

I feel rather stupid but I went home last night, tried a few things and looked at the HD DirecTivo and noticed the button that selects between the various resolutions (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i) had been pressed and was sitting on 1080i.

I simply pressed the button and moved it back to 480p and all was back to normal.

Sorry for the false alarm!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

:lol: I replied back at AVS forums - just so you catch it:

If that is a RPTV HDTV, I am surprised it doesn't accept 1080i - My Mits will do 480i/p and 1080i, but if I try to feed it 720p, it garbles just as you describe. 480p isn't a HD definition.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, as I said in the othe thread I think I've received a picture from 1080i before. I'm going to try again tonight and will reply back tomorrow.


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

My only HD stations are my OTA locals. Do most of them transmit in 1080i?


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

The majors (CBS, ABC, FOX, NBC) are either 720p or 1080i (I forget which is which). At any rate, they all transmit at greater than 480i/p


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Something is wrong with the TV as all the 3 gun Mits TVs accepted 1080i. Is your's a 55805 or 55807?

You can check out www.hometheaterspot.com as they had the best info on those vintage Mitsubishi sets.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Meglos said:


> Also check out the Official Mitsubishi WD XX833 Owners Thread, and, if you're a tweaker, the Official 2007 Mitsubishi WD-xx73X/WD-xx831 Settings & Tweaks Thread over at AVS Forum.


Thanks, have read them both.

In fact, I've been subscribed to the first one since the day it was started (and the tweaks thread for about 1 month).


----------



## uwahusky (Apr 21, 2004)

Went home last night and switched my component inputs to the other ones. I had no idea that they were different in terms of what the TV resolutions was. I'm now running 1080i just fine.

Thanks very much to this thread, I've been running without HD for about about 6 months now and didn't even realize it.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, that's too bad. You're gonna really get to love your TV now, though 



uwahusky said:


> Went home last night and switched my component inputs to the other ones. I had no idea that they were different in terms of what the TV resolutions was. I'm now running 1080i just fine.
> 
> Thanks very much to this thread, I've been running without HD for about about 6 months now and didn't even realize it.


----------

